# Fan mounts



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing fancy, but they'll do I guess.


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got a few birds to mount this spring just trying to get some ideas


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## ttub3 (Feb 14, 2009)

This is my first with a bow so I wanted something a little unique.


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks good guys


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

ttub3 said:


> View attachment 1657048
> 
> This is my first with a bow so I wanted something a little unique.


I remember you looking for an arrowhead plaque. Where did you find it? or make your own? Looks GOOD!


----------



## ttub3 (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought the arrowhead antler plaque from the great folks at Walnut Creek Hardwoods and built the fan and beard mount myself. I have a Merriams I am working on too with an oak plaque. I am excited to see what that is going to look like.


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

They are good people to work with. I would bet that you could talk them into laser engraving one of their turkey scenes on the arrowhead. That would really be over the top cool!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Very cool!! I usually hot glue my tail mounts.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Doodled this on a plaque a number of years back but never went back to it and added color


Shotgun shell top for a fan holder...

Tried to rotate this pic but it doesn't want to stay proper.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

*2012 fan mounts*

From 2012, a couple done for the kids with Walnut Creek kits and the "Palmetto Slam" multi fan mount I came up with and did for myself.
View attachment 1665179

View attachment 1665178


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I killed my first bird this year and did the fan mount myself. I also made the plaque and everything too. Very easy and no cost involved!


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well done for your first, flingin. 

I've done a 1/2 dozen. Did one for my nephew's first bird this year that came out good....will try to get a pic up. 

That multi-fan mount is awesome, spurhntr.


----------



## Phylodog (May 27, 2013)

Killed my first and second turkeys this year. Made the mounts myself, they aren't perfect but I'm pleased with them.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

some good ideas


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

A buddy of mine made the plaques for me and I finally took the time to put them together. The Oklahoma and Kansas birds are from this year and the MO bird is the last one I got back in 2010.


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Could someone please tell me how to post pics ?


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

inbhunter said:


> Could someone please tell me how to post pics ?


I use photobucket.com and I add the image link in my posts.


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

How do I do it from my IPhone ?


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

inbhunter said:


> How do I do it from my IPhone ?



That I'm not sure about. Some forums use the Tapatalk app, but I'm not sure if AT does. I've never used it.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

One I just completed for Dad this afternoon. Three birds he got on public land with me this year. Sign from a fallen tree 20 years ago.


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

That's awesome spurhunter!!!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

That is sharp, but it sure takes a big space.


Spurhunter said:


> One I just completed for Dad this afternoon. Three birds he got on public land with me this year. Sign from a fallen tree 20 years ago.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I wonder if you would say that about a 180" 12 pointer with a 30" spread.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I would, but I would clear the wall space for either mount.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Fan mount is around 48" tall by 42" wide. One in avatar is 48"x48"


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

This is my turkey rug mount y'all!













Turkey Skull






I incorporated this fox skull into the mount, and made it look muddy using a pine brown putty, and spraying it with a matte finish.






The next two pictures are of the artificial natural habitat.


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the artificial head I will be using, and it will be placed between the wings on the blank board!






this is the largest bird I harvested!
NWTF Score: 67.50
Weight: 21 lbs.
Beard: 12"
Spurs: 1 1/8"
I nicknamed this bird "Tree Hanger Long Beard"!













Limb hanger man!
Enjoy y'all!


----------

